

Obamacare data hub a 'honey pot' for ID thieves, warn critics - stfu
http://washingtonexaminer.com/obamacare-data-hub-a-honey-pot-for-id-thieves-warn-critics/article/2533323

======
rogercaplan
Aah, the Washington Examiner. Always a reliable source of unbiased, insightful
news.

If those critics are genuinely worried about consumer protection/privacy,
they'd have expressed the same concerns when it comes to private companies
sharing patients' personal medical data without their consent:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/24/business/24drug.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/24/business/24drug.html)

and

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/28/technology/personal-
data-t...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/28/technology/personal-data-takes-a-
winding-path-into-marketers-hands.html)

------
dragonwriter
...that word, I do not think it means what you think it means.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeypot_(computing)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeypot_\(computing\))

